
Can We Pull Back from the Brink? - tomp
https://samharris.org/can-pull-back-brink/
======
manu3000
[https://phys.org/news/2020-07-white-people-black-
police.html](https://phys.org/news/2020-07-white-people-black-police.html)
debunks Harris and Trump’s claim

